# Depression



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

even though my episode ended yesterday with IBS and I'm no longer sick , I still feel sad , tired , and bummed out for some reason. This time was a real killer for me. I don't want to mess with meds either so I always ride these things out which isn't pleasant at all. Anyone else here get depressed or anxiety?


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't want to alarm you, but it may be something you want to try and deal with.For myself anyways, I did have depression before IBS, but IBS definitely made it worse and anxiety is a huge trigger for me! I think that is one thing GI's are sure of, and a lot of people can tell you the same.Therefore, I would suggest trying to find ways to put your attention and energy elsewhere, and get into the habit of a form of relaxation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

OH YES - but I'm a chronic depressive - which is being well addressed by anti-depressant medication. It sounds to me as if you are experiencing a perfectly natural p*ssed offedness (is that a word) from your physical symptoms rather than clinical depression per se - of course I could be wrong.I suppose then what you are looking at is a better management of your IBS - stick around and have a read - there are plenty of folk on this board who have turned their lives around with supplementation and an overhaul of their lifestyles and diets.Good luckSue


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sue , I was thinking that same thing about not being clinicly depressed but instead , going through something. I quit chewing tobacco cold turkey 5 months ago and I know that nicotine withdrawals can last up to 6 months. But the think is , I look back on rough times in my life and can even go back to when I was in 6th grade and we were going to camp for a week with another school. I remembered having stomach problems for a few days back then.. Couldn't eat either.. I was 13 back then and am 35 now. Yes , some days are better then others , I felt strong yesterday , but today , am having ibs-d problems which are also causing me to have sad thoughts about life.


----------

